# looking to add a new plant, suggestions?



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

*** got a few bare spots in my tank and would like to add something to fill up those spots along the back of the tank. So, Im thinking bunch plants, or anything that will grow tall and thick. 
The specs: 55gal, pH 6.5, soft water (50ppm), temp 80-82, 2wpg.

I understand that not all plants like warm soft water, thats why I'm asking. Most of my plants are doing fine, but it seems every bunch type plant I add just melts away quickly. Im looking for one that would grow well in my conditions.

Currently I have, swords, val, java moss, java fern, bacopa (my 1 bunch plant.), crypts, anubias, pygmy chain, and microsword.

Is there anything else I could add to this mix?


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)

I have recently started a planted aquarium that includes Mayaca Fluviatilis in the mid-ground.

Its a very attractive plant, with almost lime green spikey leaves and it grows like crazy in my set up, which is not too dissimilar to yours.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, that is a really, really nice tank. Like the background too.

Interesting plant, how tall does it get? And how much light are you putting over that, is it a high light plant?


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank you for the compliment, Naegling... 

Here are some details:



> *Product Information *
> Name : Mayaca Fluviatilis Green or Stream Bogmoss
> Home : South America
> Preferred Ph : 6-8
> ...


My aquarium is a new Juwel - Rio 125 Litre, which has the latest "High-lite" unit as standard.


> High-Lite refers to the new light technology by JUWEL Aquarium. It combines the existing tube lengths of the T8 with the new bright T5 technology.
> 
> High-Lite Light units run with unique tubes which fit the full length of the aquarium for maximum illumination.
> The High-Lite light unit is 100 cm long and can be equipped with 2 Tubes 895 mm / 45 Watt


I am using Eco-Complete substrate but I don't have any Co2.

When I first bought the Mayaca it was approx 5 inches tall, in a little over a month it has shot up to 9 inches in some places.

The photos really don't do the plant justice, it is a really lovely bright green, and has very different foliage to the usual swords and vallis, so it really is an outstanding plant.

I would highly recommend..... :thumb:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love my crinumum (sp) i.e. onion plants. They get very nice long, slender leaves that grow to the top of the tank and then along the surface. I have several planted close together. I believe they are medium-light . . .


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

ikongoni said:


> My aquarium is a new Juwel - Rio 125 Litre, which has the latest "High-lite" unit as standard.
> 
> 
> > High-Lite refers to the new light technology by JUWEL Aquarium. It combines the existing tube lengths of the T8 with the new bright T5 technology.
> ...


did you pay extra for the T5 version??

have to admit I'm somewhat annoyed (being polite...) with Juwel over their using funny sized bulbs. its just downright stupid. when I first read about Juwels plans to introduce T5, I thought at last, their finally woken up to the fact that most people want more light out of their tanks. but then they screw it up with odd sized light bulbs....

I bought a luminaire (3*24w HOT5) to put over my Juwel Trigon 190 as the original lighting (2*18w T8) was just rubbish. happy with that, wont be buying Juwels with T5's though...


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)

@ PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn - I love Juwel aquariums and have had a few different ones over the years. I have been away from the fish keeping hobby for a couple of years and so when it came to me getting a new tank last month or so, I simply bought the the Rio 125 because it was the largest that 'Er indoors would allow me to have... :roll:

I assume that all Juwels are now fitted with T5 as a matter of course, but the price of mine with cabinet was Â£175. which I felt was a fairly good deal.

They are very odd bulbs though, and the reason for that is that tank owners can now only buy replacement bulbs at an exorbitant price, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

In the meantime, I am delighted with my new aquarium, and my plants are thriving.... :thumb:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I'll PM you the name of a company, they do some very nice luminaires that dont cost a fortune. and obviously take standard bulbs, given the Juwel bulbs are 50% more expensive than other brand name aquarium bulbs(note some of the cheap bulbs (that are a fraction of the price of the afore mentioned ones) are perfectly suitable for plant growth and aquarium usage) , and they have a very limited range available.

though the tanks are well made, I wont be buying any more, the lighting thing is an annoyance, but the filter is a downright hindrance, I'd much prefer they went down the route that they supplied decent sized externals that had concealed pipework in the back of the aquarium.


----------

